# Kioti CK2510 HST will not spin the tires.



## Crazy Kioti

CK2510 HST with 12 hours on it. If I drive into 6 or 8 inches of wet snow while in 4 wheel drive the tractor just goes slower and slower and slower and finally stops moving forward and then the engine dies. At no point did the tires make any attempt to spin while the tractor quit making forward progress. What do you think?


----------



## thepumpguysc

It sounds like its under powered for what you want it to do..
It might be an air restriction or a slight fuel restriction or just plain old under powered..
Do you get any smoke when this starts to happen.. Does it start to "pop & spit"?? Or does it just slow to a crawl & die..??
Are you hitting the snow w/ enough RPM's?? or are you waiting till it slows down & THEN mash the pedal??
6-8" is no joke.. you might just have to take smaller bites.. kinda like mowing waist hi grass.. the blade/engine isn't going to handle it.. ya gotta raise the blades..
What engine does the Kioti have??


----------



## Crazy Kioti

thepumpguysc said:


> It sounds like its under powered for what you want it to do..
> It might be an air restriction or a slight fuel restriction or just plain old under powered..
> Do you get any smoke when this starts to happen.. Does it start to "pop & spit"?? Or does it just slow to a crawl & die..??
> Are you hitting the snow w/ enough RPM's?? or are you waiting till it slows down & THEN mash the pedal??
> 6-8" is no joke.. you might just have to take smaller bites.. kinda like mowing waist hi grass.. the blade/engine isn't going to handle it.. ya gotta raise the blades..
> What engine does the Kioti have??


Pumpguy it's a 25 horsepower tractor which replaced my old 25 HP tractor. The old one (Kubota L245 gear drive) would have cruised right through this snow or at least when it got tough going, it would have sat there spinning the tires forever. No it doesn't smoke or pop or spit at all. It just slows to a crawl, then not even a crawl, then stop and engine dies. The RPMs are at the 540 PTO mark on the tach.


----------



## thepumpguysc

I can see where this would be aggravating..
Are you using a snow blower or bucket to move the snow?
Is it under any warranty?? there are utube videos showing how to "add some fuel" to it..[turn it up]
BUT>> it'll void the warranty QUICK..
"IF" its still under factory warranty... I'd give the dealer a call & see what they have to say..
You might wanna run it 50-100 rpms higher than what the tach says..??
They aren't the most reliable instruments an ANY machine..
Good luck..


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Krazy Kioti,

Maybe the governor isn't working.


----------



## Crazy Kioti

I put the snow blower away and just decided to "play in the snow" today. I never expected this would happen. I wouldn't do anything that has a chance of voiding the warrantee. Thanks


----------



## Crazy Kioti

sixbales said:


> Howdy Krazy Kioti,
> 
> Maybe the governor isn't working.


OH! That's Andrew Cuomo..and I wish he wasn't working. I don't know enough about how the governor could cause this issue. Maybe you could enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## sixbales

The governor's job is to maintain engine rpm at wherever the throttle is set. So, when the engine starts to bog down, the governor automatically adds throttle as necessary to maintain rpm. Since this tractor only has 12 hours on it, I would take it back to the dealer for warranty service. 

TPG can give a better explanation of how the governor works.


----------



## Crazy Kioti

Thanks sixbales. Wish i could trust the dealer.


----------



## DK35vince

What range are you in.
Is this your first HST ? Not using the HST peddle like a gas peddle are you ?
Not saying you don't have another issue, but I have seen first time HST operators think the farther you push the peddle down the more power you will have, but with a HST its the exact opposite.


----------



## Crazy Kioti

Yes it is my first HST and yes I am using it like a gas pedal. Well that may be my trouble! Give me your thoughts on how to cross a field covered in 6 to 8 inches of wet snow and I will try that either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## DK35vince

Crazy Kioti said:


> Yes it is my first HST and yes I am using it like a gas pedal. Well that may be my trouble! Give me your thoughts on how to cross a field covered in 6 to 8 inches of wet snow and I will try that either later today or tomorrow.


That may be one of the problems.
The other may be most HST tractors high range is mainly for travel only, and they don't like to work hard in high range.
The 2510 only has 2 ranges, so I'm guessing most of your work will need to be done in low range.
You need to move up to the 2610 for 3 ranges, where most work can be done in low and mid range


----------



## Crazy Kioti

Vince. I managed to get across the field with the engine at PTO speed, low range, and barely touching the pedal. As soon as I pressed on the pedal any harder, the wheels quit turning. I got across but extremely slowly. If this is how the tractor is suppose to operate either I'll have to adapt or I'm going to be very disappointed in my choice of tractors/transmissions. Thank you for the advice. It was extremely helpful.


----------



## DK35vince

I wouldn't think it should run out of power that easily in low range, but I don't know.
There still could be other issues.
Tractor hydrostat transmission are very easy, and convenient to use, but they simply don't put the power to the ground like a gear model IMO.
I'm still running a shuttle transmission.


----------



## RC Wells

Kioti has a reasonably decent hydrostatic transmission, so based on your symptoms I would suggest the transmission has failed. Hydrostatic transmission equipped tractors should be operated at rated or PTO engine RPM at all times. If one is operated at low engine RPM the driven elements fail prematurely. 

I have seen them ruined in just a few hours of loader operation when the throttle is not opened up enough that the pump side of the transmission develops adequate drive pressure.


----------



## Crazy Kioti

I have maybe an hour or 2 of loader operation and that was just moving some snow piles. I was running it a bit lower than PTO speed for better bucket control. What I know for sure is this tractor can't get out of it's own way. Thanks RC Wells.


----------



## ck3510hb

Crazy; I wish I understood better if you were pushing snow with the bucket when it runs out of power or just driving? I think you have two pto rpms, eco and normal. As someone mentioned you have to have rpms up to keep hydraulic pump going to operate both implement (loader etc) ad the drive sys. Next do you have rear hyd.? If so is the selector in neutral? You are losing hyd. somewhere or the tires would spin. If you don't trust your dealer, ask for the area rep phone and call him. I have the ck 35 hst and it is my first hst. works fine but if I bump the rear remote lever into operating position (nothing attached) I have problems with the loader operating normal. Good luck and hope you let us know what you find. Bob


----------



## Crazy Kioti

The problem was just trying to drive through the heavy wet snow and nothing else. I do have rear hydraulics and I know the exact situation you mentioned. The dealer returned the tractor saying nothing is wrong. Today I was mowing in high range on level ground without issue until I tried to go up an average slope. The tractor went up about 20 feet or so and died. I put it in low, tried it again and although it made it to the top, it didn't like it! I accustomed to my old gear tractor and I'm having a hard time understanding how this tractor could be so gutless.


----------



## prof fate

Don't have my CK3510 HST yet...but I do have some comments...

Test driving CK2610's at the dealership (2 of them an a geared 3510) - at IDLE it will drive, bucket will lift front of tractor off ground..
And the SE models (optional on others) now have a 'link pedal' - the more you push the HST pedal the engine will rev up as needed.

So DO you need to run it at 1800+ rpm all the time? I think not.

Googling and past experience with HST type 'garden' tractors it's best to be 1/2 or more throttle. 

HST is an oil pump and you need enough pressure to work efficiently, keep the fluid moving and cool, etc.



ck3510hb said:


> Crazy; I wish I understood better if you were pushing snow with the bucket when it runs out of power or just driving? I think you have two pto rpms, eco and normal. As someone mentioned you have to have rpms up to keep hydraulic pump going to operate both implement (loader etc) ad the drive sys. Next do you have rear hyd.? If so is the selector in neutral? You are losing hyd. somewhere or the tires would spin. If you don't trust your dealer, ask for the area rep phone and call him. I have the ck 35 hst and it is my first hst. works fine but if I bump the rear remote lever into operating position (nothing attached) I have problems with the loader operating normal. Good luck and hope you let us know what you find. Bob


----------



## finaddict

May be a fueling issue. I had a similiar problem and it turned out the fuel cap was not venting and creating a vacuum in the tank which collapsed the fuel filter and starved the motor. When it occurs look at your fuel filter and see if its collapsed. I keep my tractor indoors so simply removed the rubber in the cap so I can't get a vacuum in the tank. I could have bought a new cap but I think it was around thirty bucks and I wanted a quick fix.


----------



## ck3510hb

Crazy Kioti said:


> CK2510 HST with 12 hours on it. If I drive into 6 or 8 inches of wet snow while in 4 wheel drive the tractor just goes slower and slower and slower and finally stops moving forward and then the engine dies. At no point did the tires make any attempt to spin while the tractor quit making forward progress. What do you think?


Seeing that you posted this some time ago, I just thought you might let us know how it came out or is it still a problem??


----------



## pogobill

I'm thinking throttle to low, gear to high and the pedal to the metal and it'll bog down pretty much every time you try to work it hard.


----------



## k7iou

Sounds like the brake was set.....


----------

